# Air Installation



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Sup guys, Going to be ordering a e-level kit from bagriders within the next weeks for my audi a3, going to do the installation with my friend. Any tips for installation? Kinda scared to do this as I don't want to ruin anything.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Be slow and deliberate with everything you do. The sensors are not hard to mount with patience. The instructions provided are good. It's a car suspension. Not rocket science.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

hopefully I can finish the install within 3 days


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Lay everything out before installing the kit. Also, run through your list of parts to make sure you have everything you need before the install. We get a lot of last minute phone calls for people that want to add things to their kits before the install. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Lay everything out before installing the kit. Also, run through your list of parts to make sure you have everything you need before the install. We get a lot of last minute phone calls for people that want to add things to their kits before the install. :thumbup::beer:


^this, lay out your management and get it up and running before touching the suspension. If you're doing the A3 that's listed in your signature, take a look through my mkv elevel guide in my sig, especially for sensor placement. Feel free to pm me with any questions you come across.:beer:


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks man, with the rear sensors did you cut them?


OVRWRKD said:


> ^this, lay out your management and get it up and running before touching the suspension. If you're doing the A3 that's listed in your signature, take a look through my mkv elevel guide in my sig, especially for sensor placement. Feel free to pm me with any questions you come across.:beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

darrrentruong said:


> thanks man, with the rear sensors did you cut them?


I cut the th threaded rod on the rear sensors


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

*!*



OVRWRKD said:


> I cut the th threaded rod on the rear sensors


Thanks for all the help right now, as soon as I get my kit I'm probably going to have more questions!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

darrrentruong said:


> Thanks for all the help right now, as soon as I get my kit I'm probably going to have more questions!


No problem, your kit will most likely have the new sensors in them, so they will need a little bit more modifaction for proper clearance.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

I would probably have your management built first before you pull out your old suspension.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

ornithology said:


> I would probably have your management built first before you pull out your old suspension.


This. Probably one of the best things you can do - my plan is to do a management install one weekend, and the following weekend will be suspension installation. Never rush an air install - you want to ensure every connection is air tight and done the right way. No need to do something over again if you do it right the first time :thumbup:


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks guys, ordering the kit tomorrow.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

I was wondering if I could use any 12v 40 amp relay for the dual 400c compressors or do I have to use a certain type. Next part, I don't get how to set up wires to the relay. Someone help please. Sorry I'm a noob.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

darrrentruong said:


> I was wondering if I could use any 12v 40 amp relay for the dual 400c compressors or do I have to use a certain type. Next part, I don't get how to set up wires to the relay. Someone help please. Sorry I'm a noob.


 Those compressors will pull 38A themselves - I would just run an 80A capable system (4 gauge, 80A fuse, distribution block, run compressors from dist block. Make sure to use 30A fuses for each.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

darrrentruong said:


> I was wondering if I could use any 12v 40 amp relay for the dual 400c compressors or do I have to use a certain type. Next part, I don't get how to set up wires to the relay. Someone help please. Sorry I'm a noob.


 Setup the relays like this: http://bagriders.com/modlab/tech/dualc_wd.pdf


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

started getting everything put together. Here's a Pic for so far. 

 

Is it okay for the red battery wire and the yellow compressor wire from the e-level ecu to be near the compressors since the compressors get hot?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I would shorten them up if i were you. looks cleaner and you dont have to worry about them burning.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I would shorten them up if i were you. looks cleaner and you dont have to worry about them burning.


 okay, i'll probably do that and I was curious if I could connect my grounds just to the wood or would I need to have it to my chassis


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

darrrentruong said:


> okay, i'll probably do that and I was curious if I could connect my grounds just to the wood or would I need to have it to my chassis


 Just so no one tries and be a dick to you, wood isn't conductive therefor it cannot be used as a ground... That being said, I would have someone with an electrical understanding check out your setup.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> Just so no one tries and be a dick to you, wood isn't conductive therefor it cannot be used as a ground... That being said, I would have someone with an electrical understanding check out your setup.


 Lol, thanks for the help, appreciate it. I'm an electrical noobie


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

as everyone said, make sure everything works before you start swapping suspension. make sure the compressors turn on and off when they're supposed to, tank fills and holds air, etc. once everything's good, just hook up the bags and you're golden :thumbup: 

i remember how satisfying it was when i turned the key and everything turned on and lit up for the first time haha 



darrrentruong said:


> Lol, thanks for the help, appreciate it. I'm an electrical noobie


 the e Level system with the Stinger relay is one of the easiest things to hook up!


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

babydubz said:


> as everyone said, make sure everything works before you start swapping suspension. make sure the compressors turn on and off when they're supposed to, tank fills and holds air, etc. once everything's good, just hook up the bags and you're golden :thumbup:
> 
> i remember how satisfying it was when i turned the key and everything turned on and lit up for the first time haha
> 
> ...


 lol can't wait for everything to be finished, trying to finish up all the management today


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

babydubz said:


> the e Level system with the Stinger relay is one of the easiest things to hook up!


 Just curious as to where in your wiring you installed your stinger? (assuming you have one + eLevel).


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

connoisseurr said:


> Just curious as to where in your wiring you installed your stinger? (assuming you have one + eLevel).


 Yup. Stinger and eLevel. I followed this diagram:


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, I finished all the wiring but my I need help, for the orange ignition wire. I used add-a-circuit and connected with my cigarette lighter fuse but the compressors turn on before I put my key in the ignition and the e-level remote doesn't turn off. Help asap please


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

darrrentruong said:


> Well, I finished all the wiring but my I need help, for the orange ignition wire. I used add-a-circuit and connected with my cigarette lighter fuse but the compressors turn on before I put my key in the ignition and the e-level remote doesn't turn off. Help asap please


 nvm problem solved, used my rear wiper fuse.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

darrrentruong said:


> nvm problem solved, used my rear wiper fuse.


 curious as to why the cig lighter fuse did not work. i was gonna wire mine up this weekend and was planning on using that fuse. does that mean it has constant power even when the ign is off?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

jun_1.8T said:


> curious as to why the cig lighter fuse did not work. i was gonna wire mine up this weekend and was planning on using that fuse. does that mean it has constant power even when the ign is off?


 It will vary between years if that has constant power, it's one of those Volkswagen things. The wiper motor works just fine.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

OVRWRKD said:


> It will vary between years if that has constant power, it's one of those Volkswagen things. The wiper motor works just fine.


 Sorry to hi-jack the thread. But for my mk6 golf would it be better to use the wiper motor than the cig lighter? I will be using "add a circuit" too. 

Thanks!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

jun_1.8T said:


> Sorry to hi-jack the thread. But for my mk6 golf would it be better to use the wiper motor than the cig lighter? I will be using "add a circuit" too.
> 
> Thanks!


 I use the rear wiper motor when I do installs, slot 42 on the panel. Honestly check that with your book...my brain is shot from wiring


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

OVRWRKD said:


> I use the rear wiper motor when I do installs, slot 42 on the panel. Honestly check that with your book...my brain is shot from wiring


 :thumbup:


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks will do that then....


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

you can also splice into the positive on the rear cigarette lighter plug. great turn-on wire for rear-mounted applications.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

absence said:


> you can also splice into the positive on the rear cigarette lighter plug. great turn-on wire for rear-mounted applications.


 ....but i thought both front and rear sockets run on one fuse???


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

finished installing the bags. Let the car sat aired up for 24 hours, the front passenger side was slightly lower and the rear passenger was slightly lowered as well. Still need to install the height sensors. So should I check for leaks from the bags?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

darrrentruong said:


> finished installing the bags. Let the car sat aired up for 24 hours, the front passenger side was slightly lower and the rear passenger was slightly lowered as well. Still need to install the height sensors. So should I check for leaks from the bags?


Depends on what you mean by "slightly lower" - if it's less than 1/4 of an inch, I'd blame it on air condensing in side the bag over night. Otherwise - start checking for slow leaks.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> Depends on what you mean by "slightly lower" - if it's less than 1/4 of an inch, I'd blame it on air condensing in side the bag over night. Otherwise - start checking for slow leaks.


oh okay, yeah it was like the front was like 1/2 a inch and the rear was 1/4.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Pics or it never happened.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Pics or it never happened.


hehehe, wheels aren't on yet, stocks are beat up, 1 more week without pictures


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Okay, My front driver side is leaking, I put my head in and listened and I hear it leaking, I checked my ptc and other fittings and they aren't leaking. Sounds like it's coming from the top of the strut. I lose all the air within 4 hours. What should I do?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

darrrentruong said:


> Okay, My front driver side is leaking, I put my head in and listened and I hear it leaking, I checked my ptc and other fittings and they aren't leaking. Sounds like it's coming from the top of the strut. I lose all the air within 4 hours. What should I do?


Take the wheel off if you haven't done so - fill the bag with air. Then wrap your hands around the metal clamps holding the bag in place and feel for air flow - not sure how much room you'll have but it's worth a try. Spray with soapy water if you can - may help isolate a certain location


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> Take the wheel off if you haven't done so - fill the bag with air. Then wrap your hands around the metal clamps holding the bag in place and feel for air flow - not sure how much room you'll have but it's worth a try. Spray with soapy water if you can - may help isolate a certain location


Okay, I'll try that and after if I find out that it is actully the bag, should I contact airlift?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

darrrentruong said:


> Okay, I'll try that and after if I find out that it is actully the bag, should I contact airlift?


That would be your best bet for sure.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

hey guys, seems like the management might be draining my battery. I measured the amps without the power supply leading to the management and it's like 0.02 or 0.04 amps but when i have it with the power supply it's 0.44-0.51 amps. Anything I should do to help this.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

darrrentruong said:


> hey guys, seems like the management might be draining my battery. I measured the amps without the power supply leading to the management and it's like 0.02 or 0.04 amps but when i have it with the power supply it's 0.44-0.51 amps. Anything I should do to help this.


 You might be using a bad ignition source....


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> You might be using a bad ignition source....


 anything else I should check besides the ignition source?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

darrrentruong said:


> anything else I should check besides the ignition source?


 Well if you are using a constant power source as ignition, that would be the only thing keeping your ECU running - perhaps you have an issue with your Accuair/V2 ECU.

I have a stinger in the forefront of my entire power system. Main power goes through the stinger and into the power dist block. Ignition is pulled from a rear seat cig lighter which runs to the stinger.

IIRC, Mech stated you cannot use this for V2.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

spray all the fittings with soapy water.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> spray all the fittings with soapy water.


 Soapy water on electrical wire = bad idea. Must have misread his issue which has to do with his battery draining.


----------

